# Third Time Is Most Definitely The Charm



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well after two heartbreaking misses, a change of stud dog, a change of venue, and a change of method. The Beebs has buns in the oven. :clap2:

We tried twice with one stud dog, the first time we could not get her bred, the second time we did a normal AI. We found out she was right and had a band of tissue that was probably our problem the first time. In the end the normal AI did not take. Both of those times we took BB up to her breeder.

This time we changed the stud dog, to a younger dog. We brought the boy to us. And we used a Mavic Catheter instead of a normal one. The Maverick has an inflatable balloon that keeps the semen from backing out. We were going to do a transcervicle but his scope was broken (yeah just our luck). 

After the first AI, we did a scoping to see why she was so tight. Come to find put, she not only had that one band of tissue, she has a second that is directly in front of her cervix, which the vet had never seen before. 

We ended up doing two AIs, but we think the first one got the job done, as her progesterone spikes from 8.5 to 28 something (yeah she could not be easy on us)

So yes after heartbreak and heartbreak, Miss BB is 4 weeks pregnant. She should be due mid July.

Also ultrasound showed at least 7-8 but possibly more. 

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the puppies


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, we will have little stripey babies again.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ultrasound pic of one of the pups


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

YAY!!! gray stripey weim puppies


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The minute the vet put the probe on her belly, he knew right away. He spent the next couple of minutes counting. It was awesome to see their little hearts beating.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Do you have a litter theme?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Do you have a litter theme?


Have not thought about that, but I am pretty positive about what I am going to name my puppy.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Woohoo! Can't wait for puppies!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, it's exciting

This is the dad, He is still at my house as we are trying to get his grand. Just ignore the dirty door lol.










I will have to get a proper stacked photo of him.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

This is so exciting, and I am so happy for you. Can't wait for puppies!

Since you do plan to keep a puppy, and if you don't mind me asking- What are your plans with the puppy that you'll keep?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> This is so exciting, and I am so happy for you. Can't wait for puppies!
> 
> Since you do plan to keep a puppy, and if you don't mind me asking- What are your plans with the puppy that you'll keep?


Conformation mainly. But would like to get back into hunt tests, and obedience and rally.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait to see puppies!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pups should arrive anywhere between the 13-16th of July.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yaaaaaaayyy more puppies!!!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I love that pic of the sire! It's so weimy- bright, smart, happy and just a touch of trouble. I can't wait to see the puppies!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> I love that pic of the sire! It's so weimy- bright, smart, happy and just a touch of trouble. I can't wait to see the puppies!


Yeah Smoochie is a goofball, love his temperament. And he is gorgeous.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see little Weim puppies!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Mr. Goofball


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is Momma:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just took this shot of BB, she is almost 6 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*giggles* Chubby <3 <3


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> *giggles* Chubby <3 <3


Yeah she is sleeping on the floor more, cause it is just to much work to get on the couch.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Poor BB the sausage.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Still 14 days to go. We will go next week for X rays.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

That is one round Weim. Will she have to deliver by C-section because of the extra bands of tissue?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Max and Me said:


> That is one round Weim. Will she have to deliver by C-section because of the extra bands of tissue?


That will be discussed when we go in for the x Ray. The vet was going to talk with a repro specialist he knows to see what he thinks. The vet seems to think that the hormones with relax the tissue enough for her to pass them naturally, he will be on call regardless. But if the repro vet says otherwise, we will schedule a c- section. I would rather her pass them naturally, but I want her to be safe. I have no issues with sections as we do them with the bullies.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Max and Me said:


> That is one round Weim. Will she have to deliver by C-section because of the extra bands of tissue?


Is that a common thing with weims?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

sending good thoughts your way !!! 

just made me giggle about to keep the sperm from backing out,, never heard of shy sperm before... I know I know there were physical hurdles to over come... it just struck me funny reading it lol lol ... Been there done that all standing around getting a stud sample and everyone talking like it's nothing out of the ordinary....  always good thoughts your way...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Is that a common thing with weims?


The band of tissue part? Or the c section part? Both are uncommon. The vet we used has never seen the bands of tissue before, but he said that he hasn't been scoping dogs for very long. C sections are not common in the breed either.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification. The way it was put by MaxandMe made me wonder if weims had a unique band of tissue that other breeds don't have... Still not sure what band of tissue refers to though


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Are these "bands" strictures?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Are these "bands" strictures?


I guess that would be the better word for it. It is hard to describe what we saw on the scope.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB goes in for X-Ray on Fri.  After that it will only be a few days till due date.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Congratulations! babies so cute for the first two weeks then the work starts. Dad looks good. mom looks good too even with a jelly belly full of beans


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> Congratulations! babies so cute for the first two weeks then the work starts. Dad looks good. mom looks good too even with a jelly belly full of beans


Thanks, weims are even cuter during the first couple of days when they have their stripes.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol my sausage could barely roll over today. Think she is getting tired of carrying the beans around. 8 days to go.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I swear BB is going to teach her babies to woo from the womb. She would not stop wooing this morning till someone got up (and when I say someone I mean me lol).


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so excited for these puppies to join the world! I hope everything goes smoothly. Good luck, BB!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Could feel them moving around this morning. It was so cool.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Awww Weim puppies are stripey right? Am I remembering that correctly?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Remaru said:


> Awww Weim puppies are stripey right? Am I remembering that correctly?


Yep for the first couple of days, then they fade, and are totally gone within the first week. They look like kittens when they are born.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yep for the first couple of days, then they fade, and are totally gone within the first week. They look like kittens when they are born.


Cute stripey puppies. I can't wait for these pictures.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Remaru said:


> Cute stripey puppies. I can't wait for these pictures.


Yep 5 more days left.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Awe yay! Congrats! and cannot wait to see the babes!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

New pic of momma from tonight


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG she's looking so rolly polly


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

She looks like she's gonna explode. lol Do you know how many she is having yet? I am curious about why they are born with stripes.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

OMG Beebers <3 <3 She's so fat. FAT WITH BABIES!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Max and Me said:


> She looks like she's gonna explode. lol Do you know how many she is having yet? I am curious about why they are born with stripes.


At least 7, but probably more. You and anyone else are welcome to guess lol. 

Nobody knows why, they just are born that way.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> At least 7, but probably more. You and anyone else are welcome to guess lol.
> 
> Nobody knows why, they just are born that way.


Ok. How about 8. 5 girls and 3 boys.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> OMG Beebers <3 <3 She's so fat. FAT WITH BABIES!!!


Lol, she has a hard time getting up now.



Max and Me said:


> Ok. How about 8. 5 girls and 3 boys.


Yes would love more girls, her sister had a litter of boys mainly.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I say 9 *since it seems to be common on here recently* 2 girls 7 boys


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah I kind of just hope she does not have more than ten.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Fingers crossed and can't wait!!!  You keeping one? Any specific exciting plans for this litter?


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I will say 8, 4 girls and 4 boys.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Fingers crossed and can't wait!!!  You keeping one? Any specific exciting plans for this litter?


Yep keeping a girl. Conformation is my main thing, I think it would be cool to campaign the pup to the top 10, and then it would two generations of girls ranked at any point (BB finished 2013 at number 10). There will be other show homes for sure, as people have wanted BB pups for awhile.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'd take a BB pup in a hearbeat <3


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Xeph said:


> I'd take a BB pup in a hearbeat <3


Oh my gosh, me too!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

omgosh has it been 6 days yet????? "sending good thoughts your way"


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

PatriciafromCO said:


> omgosh has it been 6 days yet????? "sending good thoughts your way"


Yeah she is down to 3 days left till her first due date.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

am sure they seem like forever... does she have to be on a monitor since she is getting a C section done?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

PatriciafromCO said:


> am sure they seem like forever... does she have to be on a monitor since she is getting a C section done?


It is not for sure she is getting,a section done. All depends on if the repro vet thinks it needs to be done.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The X-Ray showed 8 pups 

Everything looks good on X Ray.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So now it is just the waiting game.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well the vet called back. Looks like we will be doing a C section after all. He feels it will be our safest route, with that many pups.

So we will be monitoring her temperature from here on out.

She just needs to wait till Monday, lol. We have the vet's cell and home phone number to call him if we need to.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Have yall in our thoughts.. Always thankful that you have a great confident vet..


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

PatriciafromCO said:


> Have yall in our thoughts.. Always thankful that you have a great confident vet..


He is actually not our regular vet, we are driving half an hour to see him. Referred to us by Hatter's breeder, when we couldn't get B pregnant. He is awesome though.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Good luck. I can't wait to see the striped Weim puppies.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB's temp was 98 this morn, so looks like the little squeakers will be coming today. Waiting on a call back from the vet. We will call him if she starts having symptoms.

Right now she is not doing anything, just sleeping, so it is a waiting game.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

:grouphug:opcorn: have yall in our thoughts today....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> BB's temp was 88 this morn, so looks like the little squeakers will be coming today. Waiting on a call back from the vet. We will call him if she starts having symptoms.
> 
> Right now she is not doing anything, just sleeping, so it is a waiting game.


They ruin ALL our plans


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> BB's temp was 88 this morn, so looks like the little squeakers will be coming today. Waiting on a call back from the vet. We will call him if she starts having symptoms.
> 
> Right now she is not doing anything, just sleeping, so it is a waiting game.


SQUEEEEE so exciting


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks all. Temp posted was wrong, changed it to what it really was 98.



Xeph said:


> They ruin ALL our plans


Yes they do


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Meeting vet at 3:00, so will be leaving in the next half hour.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Best wishes!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

False alarm. No section yet. He is wondering if that 98 was a fluke, since she went back up, and no signs of labor. So we are going to continue to monitor her temp, he will be ready to take our call at any point. Ideally we want her to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I've been told that dropping and going back up is completely normal, and to be on watch. Hoping nothing progresses until you can get them out tomorrow


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I've been told that dropping and going back up is completely normal, and to be on watch. Hoping nothing progresses until you can get them out tomorrow


Yeah we checked her at 5 and it was 99.3 I believe. We will continue to check it every hour. He said 2 consecutive hours of under 98 and we need to call him as we will probably go ahead and do the section. Hopefully she will make it through the night though, as he would rather do it during the day than the middle of the night. If she does end up going into labor, he only wants us to wait 30 minutes without a pup because that is how long it takes for us to get up there.

On another note, he certainly stirred the pups up. She was laying down and I went to get her for temp check and they were really moving around.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

puppy stores to pass the time.. what time was she bred??? always curious how it lines up in the end to ask... 

Honey on her due date she was searching around outside, while I was doing my chores, she was in one of the dog houses (didn't have a floor in it) and she was digging... I walked over and said your digging a hole when I spent a week putting together a nice puppy room and whelping area for you lol lol lol "really Honey"" lol ..... she was bred around 2pm and at 4 pm she got up off the floor in the living room and went and lay down in her whelping area in the puppy room.. 10 pm she started pushing puppies out.. just passing the time with you....

can't wait to see the stripes.... sounds interesting ... how long do they last...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Stripes last a few days, gone by the end of the first week.

As to time. I believe she was bred between 10-11 am, but I can not remember the exact time. 

Yeah she has a spot that she has wanted to get to for a while, but we have blocked it off. It is under the steps.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well they are here!!! 5 girls and 3 boy stripey sqeakers. Their stripes are not as pronounced as other litters have been, but they are still there.

Will get pics when we are home.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Yay!!!! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They have nice bone, nice angles, long tails (they will be docked in a few days). And they are loud, good lungs.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay! Welcome to the world pups  I hope it was uneventful in the best of ways. Can't wait to see photos too!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

congratulations.. Everyone is doing well.. Hope you can relax and catch a good nap...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah would love a nap, working on only about an hour of sleep.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well they are here!!! 5 girls and 3 boy stripey sqeakers. Their stripes are not as pronounced as other litters have been, but they are still there.
> 
> Will get pics when we are home.


Yay! Glad everything went well. Welcome little ones!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yay baby weims!! Congrats!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Yay for puppies!!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh my gosh! So excited!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB popped a staple, so my parents are taking her to our vet to have one or two put back in.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Oof, did it end up being a c-section then? I hope momma is doing well!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Oof, did it end up being a c-section then? I hope momma is doing well!


Yep it did, we did not want to chance it.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Congratulations! Glad to hear that the little ones have arrived and that all is well. Looking forward to seeing photos, too!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is a group photo to tide you over till I can get the rest uploaded.










As you can see the stripes are basically only on their heads and shoulders, usually they run along the entire back.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

They are soooo sweet!! Congratulations!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

What was really funny was, BB has this nipple that is big, bigger than the rest. Not a single one of those brats would suck on that one at first.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

They are just adorable!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

They are so cute! Congratulation


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG stripey puppies  congrats, I'm sorry if I missed it but how many boys and how many girls?


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

They are adorable! Congratulations


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

They gorgeous "do see the stripes" on them... so sweet..


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Mommy and Baby










There is always one out of line lol (so technically 2 since the 8th pup was still eating)










Fell asleep at the milk bar, tried to cut him off but he was not having it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They weigh anywhere between 14 and 19 oz.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Those little ears sticking out will be the death of me.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Those little ears sticking out will be the death of me.


Yeah they are really cute, velvety ears.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

They do look like little tiger stripe kittens! Wah, gonna die from cute puppies!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Mother and Daughter


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

For me when there is that one pup that seems to be the dams favorite that is the keeper pup especially if it;s girl... either way I feel they are the ones that get the wonderful traits of the dam from learning them the most to bring into the next generation.. So happy for her to have her pups... have you gotten some shut eye,,


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Eeeee! So cute!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ah! I missed all the excitement! Congrats! They're just precious.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Whenever I need a puppy fix.... DF is there. LOL. 
They are so, so cute. I can't even.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just got finished doing their toenails, earliest I have ever done them. But they were born with talons.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Tails and dews are being done today.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They love sleeping under the pig rails


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Little stubs, no more long tails.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

So cute. Stripes one day and solid the next- Weird but cute. looks like mom is doing a good job and loves her brood. Any keeper yet? Hard to believe it but it will seem like in no time you will be posting that they are going to their new home.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> So cute. Stripes one day and solid the next- Weird but cute. looks like mom is doing a good job and loves her brood. Any keeper yet? Hard to believe it but it will seem like in no time you will be posting that they are going to their new home.


It is too early to tell, they all look nice at this stage. Usually the stripes last a little longer, but they were barely born with any. Yep BB loves them, but she is not a nervous nelly mother so I like that about her. 

She wasn't really cleaning them the first days, she started to today, which I am really happy about


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

momma looks good.. so happy she did well for the surgery...  <3


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I really need to stay away from this thread!

Out of curiosity, how much is mamma eating right now to support all those teeny mouths she's feeding?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

sydneynicole said:


> I really need to stay away from this thread!
> 
> Out of curiosity, how much is mamma eating right now to support all those teeny mouths she's feeding?


9-10 cups spread out in 4 meals.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Everybody is over 1 lb today with the largest being 22.7 oz and the smallest being 16.5 oz, both boys. Biggest girl is 20.8 oz, smallest 17.5 oz


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

so happy for you... " they all look good "


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Can not believe they are going to be a week old on Monday.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Milkstasche


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Milkstasche


oh my, he looks like he's smiling!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> oh my, he looks like he's smiling!


That is actually a she, . And yeah she is smiling.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

feel silly coming to a threat and saying Awwww , too cute so many times.. Love the update pictures...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol that is ok, They are cute.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

He found a headrest


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

One week old today. :whoo:


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just popping in to say they're absolutely darling!


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

They are adorable.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They are already making little growls in their sleep. It is too cute. The biggest boy (green collar boy) will definitely be 2 pounds by tomorrow. He is the one that made the pig rail a headrest.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh my goodness, they are just TOO adorable!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We officially have a 2 pounder, green boy weighed 34.5 oz this morning.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Will you be keeping one?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Max and Me said:


> Will you be keeping one?


Yep a girl.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe we will have some peepers in the next couple of days. The corners on some of the pups eyes have definitely loosened up.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Threads like this do NOT help my puppy fever at all, LOL. Especially since I'm strongly considering a pointer breed as my next dog. Waiting until I'm in a position to add a second dog (probably 3 - 5 years, SOB) is even MORE torture when I see threads like this, LOL! That said, I can't wait to see more pictures and watch these pups grow, and live vicariously through everyone here with new pups, lol.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

lol ... puppy threads are good... love all the joy and awwing without the long term commitment lol lol ...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB got a much needed bath today after getting her staples taken out. Everything looks good, healing nicely.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Red girl has one little peeper partially open. Only one I can see open.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Awe, I can't wait until their eyes open. Love those bright baby blues!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I spy with my little eye.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Awe! So adorable!!!


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Too cute for words.

Yes, puppy threads are dangerous. LOL


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The pups are 2 weeks old today. They are getting more and more mobile everyday. They are also quite feisty, barking and growling a lot. Lol.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

They looking good !!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The big boy, green collar, is almost 3 pounds.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Will not see my pups till Sunday, heading out to the Salem Dog Shows. 

They were quite feisty this morn, while I was getting ready. One barked at me while I walked past the room. And another growled at her brother for kicking her.

And I know one tried to climb up on the pig rails during the night, lol.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Will not see my pups till Sunday, heading out to the Salem Dog Shows.
> 
> They were quite feisty this morn, while I was getting ready. One barked at me while I walked past the room. And another growled at her brother for kicking her.
> 
> And I know one tried to climb up on the pig rails during the night, lol.


I think I speak for everyone when I say we need video!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say we need video!


YES!!!! where is the like button?!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say we need video!


I have been trying to upload vids to photobucket, but they fail every time. Will try some more.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

What?










Gonna post more, once I get them all uploaded and resized.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol silly boy, you can't get those towels out of the corners. I put little wash cloths in the corners because they were getting their heads stuck.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

My Bunny


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They get the door put in when nobody is in their because they are trying to escape. Luckily they are too wobbly right now to succeed. They are getting little nubbin teeth in, so the weaning process will be started soon.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

peeped in hoping for a puppy picture fixed ....  Thank You ) so so cute...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The puppies got shown one of the smaller bird wings. They all tried to lick and bite it. Cool to see their little eyes light up.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Instead of going to sleep after they ate last night, they played for a good 10-20 minutes. A few of them flung their little duck toy around the box. A couple others shook the rabbit. But they mainly growled at each other, grabbing loose skin and shaking.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

PatriciafromCO said:


> peeped in hoping for a puppy picture fixed ....  Thank You ) so so cute...


Your welcome. I hope to get a few short vids, and hopefully get them uploaded.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh my goodness look at them looking like tiny dogs already! Love those little puppy faces and bellies.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

They are just TOO cute!!!!!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Soooo cuuuuuute!!!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I want one


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I want one


Trade yah for a shepherd pup, lol.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Deal. Let me know when I can pick up my baby xD


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Deal. Let me know when I can pick up my baby xD


Lol. In all seriousness, we do have homes for pretty much all the females, and maybe one of the boys. A show home in FL will probably take one of the females unless she likes the males better. BBs breeder will be getting one. So at least three possibly 4 in show homes.

The boy in the pic on the top of the page, no matter What I want in a show home, as he is too nice.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I Luv My Bunny










Had way to much to drink, lol



















So sleepy










Puppy Pile.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I can learn how to show a weim xD


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Man, when we're down a couple of dogs (ages from now I hope) you are so going to be my go to person for sporting breeds. Not necessarily breeding yourself but you know some really amazing breeders.

and those puppies are RIDICULOUS.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I can learn how to show a weim xD


Lol it is not hard at all.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Man, when we're down a couple of dogs (ages from now I hope) you are so going to be my go to person for sporting breeds. Not necessarily breeding yourself but you know some really amazing breeders.
> 
> and those puppies are RIDICULOUS.


Depends on which breed you are looking into. But I do know quite a few breeders in multiple sporting breeds.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, since spaniels are still leading the pack-

It'll be forever, though.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Well, since spaniels are still leading the pack-
> 
> It'll be forever, though.


Oh well yeah, I know Springers, Engies, Sussex, Irish water, some welshies.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol the heathens were swatting each other with their paws. Most were still playing when I left the room. But I am sure they have gone back to sleep by now. 

I think we are going to start supplementing them tomorrow. BB seems less and less interested in staying with them. Do not blame her, they bite her ears and legs.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

They are adorable. I love the pics with the bunny.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

You and Xeph are killing me with your puppy threads! So much cuteness, I can't stand it! Puppy fever is raging now, lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pups got their first supplemental meal. Just some puppy pudding milk for now. They loved it, tried sponging but they thought that was icky, so we got a little creme brulee cup and they liked that lapped it all up. They all have nice fat bellys and are taking a nap now. 

They also got their first stacking practice while they ate.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pups got a little baby food tonight. They went nuts for it, a bunch tried to climb out of the box to get to the food.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol Green Boy gave me lip for putting him back in the box and not letting him eat all the food. Yes how dare I feed all your siblings.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

How old are they now?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Max and Me said:


> How old are they now?


They will be 4 weeks Monday.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Look Ma, standing on our own. There still a little wobbly so basically just placing their feet where they are most stable.










White Collar- Girl










Green Collar 1- Girl










Orange Collar- Girl










Green Collar 2- Boy










Yellow Collar- Girl (She did not quite get the whole eating from the bowl on the floor thing, so I held it for her)










Red Collar 1- Boy










Blue Collar- Boy










Red Collar 2- Girl


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Look at our cute faces


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Ahhhh, cuteness overload!!! I.want.all.of.them.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

yes overload in a good way


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

pawsaddict said:


> Ahhhh, cuteness overload!!! I.want.all.of.them.


That is how they get you. Do not let that cuteness fool you, lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Mmm bird wing


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty Boy 










More to come.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello Yellow










Double Trouble


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Those are such nice pictures, Chaos. Love their duck toy!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a plastic duck decoy, they do not play with it, we just thought it would make a good picture. I got them in a couple raffle baskets. 

They do have duck toys, three of them.

This is one of them, I call it their Hokie Duck.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I want that toy.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I want that toy.


Lol it is technically Hatter's from his sweepstakes class at Salem, but he also got a crinkly bunny (autocorrect wanted me to post drink my bunny lol), so I gave the duck to the pups. 

I have to look at the tag to see where it came from.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

They are adorable.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The pups were so wild last night after their last feeding. They are sleeping in this morning.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Adventure box frame is done. Going out tomorrow hopefully to find things to hang on it.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

What do you hang? Toys?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Max and Me said:


> What do you hang? Toys?


This is basically what it will look like, you can hang anything.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

Oooh...a playground for puppies. They should have lots of fun with that.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Max and Me said:


> Oooh...a playground for puppies. They should have lots of fun with that.


Yep they will have that and a little tunnel. And other squeaky toys.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

That is so cool! What a fun and creative way to expose them to new things! And gosh, they are growing so fast...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They got moved into their new place today. They love it. Cha loves playing with them, tires her out good. BB spent most of the time on the couch watching them. 

Here are some pics:

Adventure Box is almost finished, have a few other things I need to put on it. But they absolutely love it, fun to watch them hit all the different things in it. I think their favorites are the snakes, the pvc pipes, and the plastic sharks.










Full Pen




















Sleepy Pups


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some pics taken yesterday

Before move



















Their feeding station, have two of them.










After move




























More to come


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

what an awesome stimulating set up you have... The last picture of the one pup....... what an eye grabber on a beautiful structure outline...... drool drool drool .. love the grace of a beautiful structure....


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

PatriciafromCO said:


> what an awesome stimulating set up you have... The last picture of the one pup....... what an eye grabber on a beautiful structure outline...... drool drool drool .. love the grace of a beautiful structure....


The tunnel does not stay in there as they want to chew on it, but they took to going in it right away. Cha gives them enough stimulation all on her own lol. She loves running around the outside of the pen.

Yes I love the structure of these babes. Hopefully their will be a cool day soon, and I can take some stacked shots outside.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Cheater lol.










Hi momma.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Heard one of the pups barking up a storm this morn. So I went to look and she, was in a play stance and swatting at Cha who was trying to the same thing. Lol it was too cute.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Heard one of the pups barking up a storm this morn. So I went to look and she, was in a play stance and swatting at Cha who was trying to the same thing. Lol it was too cute.


That sounds adorable. I love your set up. So many fun things for the pups to do.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Really puppies? Toys do not belong in the litter box :doh:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww! They're starting to look like real dogs now!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I love the toy play area you have set up! The puppies are sooo adorable!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks all.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pups got their nails dremmeled for the first time yesterday and today (did some yesterday, some today). They were pretty good about it, little whimpers here and there, but no screamers.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

5 out of the 8 got their first time outside tonight. The other three were asleep so I did not want to wake them. They were understandably timid at first, but quickly got over that. 

We got some pictures, need to get them uploaded and I will post.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

There are more to be uploaded to photobucket later, but wanted to post at least one now.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They are already sucking on things like weims are famous for doing










And they are,not going to all fit in this crate for much longer


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't know that it was common for weims to suck on things. Ryker is a suckler and has designated suckling stuffed toys that we call his babies.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I didn't know that about weims either  and no I don't think they are going to fit anymore either lol they are so cute!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep they do. Pillows, blankets, toys all fair game in their minds lol. My 14 year old still suckles from time to time.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

wow they always grow so fast.... ( been on post hold moderation since this morning so not sure if I'm free yet)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry I have not updated in a while. But here is a short vid of a shouting match that 4 of the pups got into.

http://vid273.photobucket.com/albums/jj224/shinosgirl18/09031516401_zpse9otq5zg.mp4


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

For a much needed update, lol. 4 puppies have gone to their forever homes, 2 puppies have their forever home here, 1 not may or may not have his, and 1 girl is unsold. We have had some people back out, which has been unfortunate.

These pics are not current, but just for an update on each.

Orange Girl now Gracie: Went to a pet home in Ohio










Yellow Girl: Went to a Show/Performance Home in Ohio









Had to leave Ohio early so did not get to meet her owner, need to find out what she is called.

Green Girl now Jazz: Staying here
Registered name will be Peaksview & Poet's Shut Up And Dance










White Girl: Went to BB's breeder in Ohio, show home.










Red Girl: Still unsold, show potential 










Red Boy now Ripley: Staying, co owning with BB's breeder
Peaksview & Poet's In Your Wildest Dreams










Green Boy now Finnegan: Went to a pet home in NJ










Blue Boy: May or may not be going to NY, some unfortunate circumstances have made they rethink, but they do really want him, so we will see if they can make it work. If they do his name will be Uncle Phil/Philip. He is a show potential pup.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh they are all so gorgeous! Love those piercing eyes.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the update! I hope you find homes for the last two soon! They all look fantastic.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

They sure are cute, wow.  I love how their eyes match their coat color.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Gorgeous pups! They almost don't even look real! LOL


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

TGKvr said:


> Gorgeous pups! They almost don't even look real! LOL


Oh they are real lol. Three months old today.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Oh they are real lol. Three months old today.


Wow, to me, that was a quick 3 months!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Wow, to me, that was a quick 3 months!


Yeah it goes by really quickly. Before you know it they will be 6 months and the show pups will be starting their careers.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We finally got a pen up in the backyard for them this week. They love it. BB loves it when they are out there, cause she can run the fence and play with them, but she can get quite protective. She showed Jazz how to get out of the pen yesterday, found her chillin with her mother.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Finnegan










Gracie


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Finnegan's eyes, wow.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

They have grown so fast  Weims are so striking and yours are no exception they are all gorgeous


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Their eyes are one of the reasons they are called Grey Ghosts.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

So happy for you that they turned out so wonderful !!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ripley's registered name will now be Peaksview & Poet's In Your Wildest Dreams


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ripley (the one standing up, red girl is under him)










Jazz


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

They are s beautiful. It's hard to believe how quickly they have grown.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow they've grown so fast! They're absolutely beautiful dogs. I love the names Finnegan and Uncle Phil. They seem to suit


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yellow girl's name is Maecie. White girl's name is Gi Gi. 

So we have 

Jazz, Ripley, BJ (for now), Gi Gi, Gracie, Maecie, Emma, and Finnegan. 

Jazz, Ripley, BJ, Gi Gi, and Maecie will be shown.

I have some pics I need to upload, then I will post here.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Emma- went to a pet home in NOVA. 










She found a shell.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Maecie


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Made a nest



















The Three Stooges (L-R: Jazz, BJ, Ripley)










Tug


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

good to see them growing up.  Love love the three stooges photo..


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

PatriciafromCO said:


> good to see them growing up.  Love love the three stooges photo..


They are growing up fast. Yeah that photo is one of my fave also.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

They are so beautiful! I also like the 3 stooges photo the best. They look like a pack of trouble. lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BJ goes to his new home tomorrow. They live in MD.


----------

